# CTXXF - Cematrix Corporation



## BigMacAttack (1 September 2021)

CEMATRIX is an on-site manufacturer and installer of cellular concrete. CEMATRIX utilizes a number of proprietary technologies to provide the infrastructure construction market with better and more cost effective solutions to significant construction issues.

Cellular concrete (CC) is a technologically advanced, specialized, premium construction material that is generally greener and more environmentally friendly than the legacy products it replaces.

Numerous applications including the backfill of overpasses, bridges, mechanically stabilized earth (MSE) panels and tunnels, and base support for highways, runways and facilities that are constructed over weak, unstable, frost prone, or seismic prone soils, such as a floating subbase, an insulator, or both.

Recent News: CEMATRIX Announces the Renewal of its Joint Marketing and Cement Supply Agreements With Lafarge Canada

News Release Here


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 September 2021)

Lafarge partners with Cematrix and the University of Waterloo on road base project

Update Here


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 September 2021)

Bruce Campbell discusses CEMATRIX Corp

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/market-call/bruce-campbell-discusses-cematrix-corp~2271312


----------



## BigMacAttack (9 September 2021)

CEMATRIX Announces $5.5 Million in New Contracts






						CEMATRIX Announces $5.5 Million in New Contracts
					

CALGARY, Alberta, Sept. 08, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV: CVX) (OTCQB: CTXXF) ("CEMATRIX" or the "Company") a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products announced that its wholly owned operating subsidiaries...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 October 2021)

$CVX.V $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces the retirement of Dan Koyich and the appointment of John Kim to the Board of Directors 






						CEMATRIX Announces the retirement of Dan Koyich and the appointment of John Kim to the Board of Directors
					

CALGARY, Alberta, Oct. 01, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV: CVX) (OTCBB: CTXXF) ("CEMATRIX" or the "Company") a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products announces changes to its Board of Directors. Mr. Dan Koyich...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (7 October 2021)

$CVX.V $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $5.5 Million in New Contracts






						CEMATRIX Announces $5.5 Million in New Contracts
					

CALGARY, Alberta, Oct. 06, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV: CVX) (OTCQB: CTXXF) ("CEMATRIX" or the "Company") a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products announced that its wholly owned operating subsidiaries...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 October 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF HG Interview with Anna & John, Directors at Cematrix Corporation







#cematrix #cellularconcrete #green #greentech #tech #technology #construction #cement #concrete #costeffective #environment #environmental


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 November 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces 2021 Third Quarter Results






						CEMATRIX Announces 2021 Third Quarter Results
					

CALGARY, Alberta, Nov. 10, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV: CVX) (OTCQB: CTXXF) ("CEMATRIX" or the "Company") a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products announced the release of its consolidated financial results...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 November 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX – Analysts Calling For Positive 2022 With U.S. Infrastructure Spend






						CEMATRIX - Analysts Calling For Positive 2022 With U.S. Infrastructure Spend
					

As of this writing, CEMATRIX stock is trading in the $0.35 range, which is well below the target prices of analysts from two investment firms that are both looking at heady growth for the cellular concrete company in 2022.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## peter2 (12 November 2021)

Oh for Pete's sake. @BigMacAttack you started spamming *CTXXF* the day you registered at ASF. 
The price then was 0.38 and is now much lower (0.29). There's very little daily traded volume. 

Why don't you look at other companies with real prospects and larger daily volume.  

Here's another good idea. Why don't you look at the crypto markets. They're made for you.


----------



## BigMacAttack (26 November 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX to Present at the SNN Network Canada Virtual Event on Thursday, December 9, 2021






						CEMATRIX to Present at the SNN Network Canada Virtual Event on Thursday, December 9, 2021
					

CALGARY, AB / ACCESSWIRE / November 25, 2021 / CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV:CVX)(OTCQB:CTXXF), a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products, today announced that it will be presenting at the SNN Network Canada Virtual Event 2021 on...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (2 December 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF Upcoming Interview With CEMATRIX CEO Jeff Kendrick






						Upcoming Interview With CEMATRIX CEO Jeff Kendrick
					

Martin Gagel of Radius Research will be sitting down to discuss upcoming infrastructure growth opportunities across North America for the cellular concrete company. Martin is a former top ranked sell side technology and special situations analyst. When: Thursday, December 2nd, 4:15 ET / 1:15 PT




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (9 December 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Wins The Straw Poll!






						CEMATRIX Wins The Straw Poll!
					

$CVX.V | $CTXXF This is a quiz. What do 32,500 single-use plastic straws equal by




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#cematrix #cellularconcrete #concrete #cement #infrastructure #construction #epsblocks #straw #green #environment #environmental #earth #greentech #greentechnology #innovation #plastics


----------



## BigMacAttack (17 December 2021)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $4.6 Million in New Contracts







						CEMATRIX Announces $4.6 Million in New Contracts
					

CALGARY, Alberta, Dec. 16, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- CEMATRIX Corporation (TSXV: CVX) (OTCQB: CTXXF) ("CEMATRIX" or the "Company") a North American leading manufacturer and supplier of technologically advanced cellular concrete products announced that its wholly owned operating subsidiaries...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 February 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF Cematrix Corporation February 2022 Presentation:



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/CEMATRIX-Presentation-Feb-1-2022-Final.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 February 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $5 Million Revolving Credit Facility with CIBC

https://howardgroupinc.com/2022/02/...-million-revolving-credit-facility-with-cibc/


----------



## BigMacAttack (16 February 2022)

| $CVX.V | $CTXXF | CEMATRIX Announces USD $4 Million Strategic Investment Commitment to Glavel Inc.


https://howardgroupinc.com/2022/02/...trategic-investment-commitment-to-glavel-inc/


----------



## BigMacAttack (1 March 2022)

$CVX | $CTXXF CEMATRIX to Present at the Gravitas’ 5th Annual Growth Conference









						CEMATRIX to Present at the Gravitas’ 5th Annual Growth Conference - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (18 March 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX CEO Presents at Gravitas Conference

https://howardgroupinc.com/cematrix-ceo-presents-at-gravitas-conference/


----------



## BigMacAttack (7 April 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $4.1 Million in New Contracts









						CEMATRIX Announces $4.1 Million in New Contracts - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 April 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces 2021 Fourth Quarter and Annual Results









						CEMATRIX Announces 2021 Fourth Quarter and Annual Results - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 April 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF Analysts See Substantial Potential Upside For CEMATRIX Stock









						Analysts See Substantial Potential Upside For CEMATRIX Stock - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 May 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Completes Phase 2 and 3 of Its Strategic Investment in Glavel









						CEMATRIX Completes Phase 2 and 3 of Its Strategic Investment in Glavel - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (12 May 2022)

CEMATRIX Announces 2022 First Quarter Results









						CEMATRIX Announces 2022 First Quarter Results - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 June 2022)

June 2022 Company Presentation:



			https://howardgroupinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/05/CEMATRIX_FINAL_2022_V2-1.pdf


----------



## BigMacAttack (16 June 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $3.9 Million in New Contracts; Backlog Continues to Grow









						CEMATRIX Announces $3.9 Million in New Contracts; Backlog Continues to Grow - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 August 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $22.5 Million in Contracts Executed including a $20.3 Million Contract for Overpasses on a New US Freeway Corridor









						CEMATRIX Announces $22.5 Million in Contracts Executed including a $20.3 Million Contract for Overpasses on a New US Freeway Corridor - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 October 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX to Present at The MicroCap Rodeo Windy City Roundup 2022 Conference









						CEMATRIX to Present at The MicroCap Rodeo Windy City Roundup 2022 Conference - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (27 October 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $4.2 Million in New Contracts and a Net $3.1 Million Increase in New Contracts in Process










						CEMATRIX Announces $4.2 Million in New Contracts and a Net $3.1 Million Increase in New Contracts in Process - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (11 November 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces Record 2022 Third Quarter Financial Results









						CEMATRIX Announces Record 2022 Third Quarter Financial Results - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (7 December 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX to Host Investor Webcast on December 13, 2022









						CEMATRIX to Host Investor Webcast on December 13, 2022 - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 December 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces the Strengthening of Its North American Sales Team









						CEMATRIX Announces the Strengthening of Its North American Sales Team - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (22 December 2022)

$CVX.V | $CTXXF CEMATRIX Announces $9.9 Million in New Contracts and a Net $4.4 Million Increase in New Contracts in Process









						CEMATRIX Announces $9.9 Million in New Contracts and a Net $4.4 Million Increase in New Contracts in Process - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

